# Why does my uterus feel sore?



## jezebelle (Feb 18, 2010)

Before I knew I was pregnant, I woke up in the middle of the night feeling like my bladder was about to burst. After I peed, my bladder area felt sore, like it had been injured. I thought I had a bladder infection, bought those AZO test strips, and they were negative.

Then I found out I was pregnant, and the feeling continued.

I've had some spotting/cramping issues, but ultrasounds showed everything to be normal. I know that some cramping is expected. This isn't really cramping.

This feels more like I was punched in the uterus a week ago. It's worse when I sneeze. When I try to get up from a chair, or a car, or walk up stairs, or especially when I bend over, it's worse. It's not PAIN, really, just&#8230;achey? It also feels like my uterus just doesn't want to come with me when I move.

From what I can dig up on the internet, lots of women experience this, and it seems totally normal. What I am asking is if anyone actually know what it is. What causes it? Which physiological change causes these sensations? Is there any way to ease them so I might able to comfortably do laundry or load the dishwasher?

Thanks in advance.

ETA: I'm nine weeks.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Your uterus growing...

at least thats what I figure it is... I have it too. On the plus side, it reminds me Im pregnant.

I mean... its growing a LOT... considering it started out the size of your fist and by 9 weeks is (if I remember correctly) around the size of a grapefruit... by the time you are as far along as I am (15 weeks) the baby is larger than your fist and has about 7oz of fluid surrounding them so imagine how large it is then... then imagine at the end when you have a 6-10 pound baby in there, plus fluid!

To make it feel better, I sleep on my side with my other side propped up by a body pillow... im a tummy sleeper, so sleeping on it makes it more sore, this allows my stomach to have an area without pressure and still allows me to feel like Im sleeping on my stomach...

also I use a warm rice bag... not hot, just warm. Or a nice relaxing bath... help the blood flow to the area.

The cramp you feel when you stand up suddenly or sneeze though, thats different. Thats round ligament pain. im sorry you are feeling it so early (i did too, had a few before I even knew I was pregnant... but I was jumping on a trampoline! LOL)
That will get worse, best way to avoid it is to try not to make any sudden movements. Sad, but true.


----------



## jezebelle (Feb 18, 2010)

I had read that you feel your uterus growing, but most of the time I see it referred to as "twinges" or "mild cramping," so I wasn't sure this was it. This seems very...restrictive? Inhibiting? Like a pulled muscle or something. I think there is a chance, though, that I am just especially sensitive to any unusual sensation in my body. So I guess it makes sense that I would feel it more severely than tougher women.

Thanks!


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

If it helps any... im also very sensitive to body changes. I felt kicks with DS starting at 14 weeks, with DD around 10/11 weeks and with this one at 9 weeks which now at 15 weeks Im feeling defined movement now and then and very very very obvious kicks (like just now I got a kick to the pants waistband lol)

Also... I was able to have both of my previous children without any pain drugs... so don't worry about it making your labor seem worse! Perhaps its BECAUSE I am so sensitive to my body that I was able to make it through labor so easily.


----------



## ariatrance (Feb 12, 2009)

I hope, hope, hope it is just your uterus growing and NOT round ligament pain. I managed to pull both round ligaments out of sorts during G's pregnancy. I had lots of twinges, muscle spasms and just general pain/discomfort 24/7 until I got bigger/farther along that other pains became more prominent.









What worked for me was lots of resting, heating pads/warm baths and moving as a unit, i.e. no turning at the waist. If I needed to turn to get something, I turned my entire body. That was how I pulled my ligaments in the first place - doing laundry, bending down at an angle, then loading the washer at a different angle.

Our bodies become so finicky and nit-picky when pregnant but no, this doesn't have any bearing on your ability to labor and birth your child.


----------



## PixelGeek (Mar 25, 2010)

Wow. . .I have the same issue though I am only at 5 weeks. I best can describe it as a heaviness or mild constant ache. I have only once had a sharper pain. Mine hasn't gotten so bad, but the explanation above about how much the uterus grows in such a short time makes sense. I have also read it can be due to more blood rushing to your uterus as well.

I think it is very possible that you can be sensitive to changes in your body. I know I always have been before I was ever pregnant.

MaerynPearl: how long did it take you to get used to sleeping on your side? I have noticed that I feel better when I am not laying on my stomach. But I never slept well on my side. . .guess its time to get a pillow...not sure if it will fit in bed with me AND my 6'4 hubby. lol. Wonder how long until I kick him out of bed! lol


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

the pillow should fit since it will be underneath of you... it props up half of your body so you can have the sleeping-on-tummy support with an area for your tummy to sit without having pressure on it (also good for when your breasts hurt)

it didn't take me any time at all to get used to sleeping like that... though I recently flew down to NC to visit with DF and had to use 2 regular pillows for the same thing because I didn't take my body pillow with and hes just not squishy enough for me to use lol....


----------



## JennlWalker27 (May 8, 2013)

Is it possible to feel that achiness at only 3 weeks? I know it sounds crazy, but I ovulated last week and ever since then my uterus has been sore feeling. We are trying for our second child and I was very sensitive with my first child. I felt her move at 14 weeks. But just can't believe that I would feel something this early. I'm worried that it's not because I'm pregnant, but something else because I won't be able to test to see if I'm preggo until next week some time; just a worried and waiting momma.


----------



## nrlombardo (May 7, 2013)

Mine hurts too!  about every hour or so I feel some cramping.


----------



## Escaping (Nov 13, 2012)

Even though in the first few weeks your baby is super tiny, your placenta isn't. I think by just a few weeks, the fluid around your baby is about the size of a grapefruit, so your uterus is actually expanding way faster than your baby is growing.


----------



## swissmiss2584 (Dec 29, 2007)

My uterus is achy too! Even to the touch. This is my 2nd pregnancy and I don't remember it with my first. I hate pressure on my tummy. I'm 22.5 weeks and still have a tender uterus.


----------



## FencedinFamily (Mar 3, 2013)

Same issue here & I'm 16 weeks. It doesn't hurt most of the time, but if anyone touches it, it's so tender! I'm sure I never had that kind of discomfort in my first three pregnancies, so it's odd. Everything is fine, though - I mean, baby's growing well, etc. Just one of those weird things.


----------

